# Cavs deal Davis to Boston....



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Cavs trade Ricky*

Ricky
Mihm
Stewart

for

Battie
E Williams
Brown
Pick

They didnt get much in return for Ricky I think its a bad trade.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Cavs just dealed Ricky Davis and Chris Mihm to Boston for Tony Batie, eric Williams and Kendrik Brown. I will start off by saying I really dont like this trade. I think they could have got more for Ricky Davis and they were better suited to hold onto him untill somethign else came about. Christ Mihm was showing serious signs of life. Now what do you do with a guy like Battie? Will he back up Z? Im not sure of the contract situations of these players but Davis had a very light contract. Boston fans definitely scorer here, they got a nice duo of Pierce and Davis after botching the whole Antoine Walker deal.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

beat ya to it.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

They need to get rid of Paxson, in my opionion he has made one good move as their gm and that was gettign rid of Kemps contract. My grandmother could have picked LeBron James and it was a no brainer to select boozer in the 2nd round when he was projected as a late first rounder.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I merged the two threads from you guys.

I'll add thoughts here later.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Idiots, Paxson is probably the most useless GM in the business. He was holding back on a trade and then when he finally decides to do one this is it. He's awful, just horrible.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Its very definately LeBron's team now.

As a Celtic fan, I'm rather skepical about this trade. Eric Williams is a great veteran presence and was a leader for the Celtics. Also, he is an expiring contract. Kedrick Brown just needs to get the confidence to take jumpshots and he's going to be a hell of a player in this league. He can outrun just about anyone in the league and he's a brilliant defender, not to mention that he's a highlight reel type dunker. Kedrick is one of the few guys in the league that can make people say "Wow" when simply jumping. I think you Cavs fans will be pretty happy to see him running on the break with LeBron and Miles. Contractually this is a good deal for Cleveland too. EWill expires after this season and he's taking away Davis' contract. Battie expires in two off-seasons from now, like Stewart does, but Battie can actually play. Once Battie gets healthy, I think Cleveland will be quite happy with him.

I like Davis and Boston does need another scorer, but him? He's not much of a defender and he has a selfish streak to him. Is he really the answer for this team? Particularly after this five game winning streak which has mostly been about terrific offense for the Celtics.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I want another trade! I dont know if we can trade Z now.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

so we'll be a bit short tonight?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Idiots, Paxson is probably the most useless GM in the business. He was holding back on a trade and then when he finally decides to do one this is it. He's awful, just horrible.


I agree completely, he needs to be fired.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GREAT TRADE FOR BOSTON! 

Someone had to capitalize on the Cavs stockpile at SG/PG, and the Celtics really improved here. I didn't think that they needed to make anymore moves, but to add a scorer like Ricky and a guy who is finally coming through (Mihm) is really a great trade.

Good trade for Cleveland too, Ricky had to go.

When Dajuan comes back, they'll have...

PG: LeBron James...Kevin Ollie...J.R. Bremer
SG: Dajuan Wagner...Ira Newble...Kedrick Brown
SF: Darius Miles...Eric Williams...Jason Kapono
PF: Carlos Boozer...Tony Battie
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...DeSagana Diop

They'll probably let Miles go in the offseason and draft Josh Smith or Hakim Warrick. Good personell move by the Cavs.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Davis probably could have been dealt for ANtoine Walker had Paxson not held off on a trade...


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

What is Boston's starting lineup going to look like?

I think...

C: Mihm
PF: Baker
SF: Davis
SG: Pierce
PG: James

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> What is Boston's starting lineup going to look like?
> 
> I think...
> ...


I'd say...

PG: Mike James...Marcus Banks
SG: Ricky Davis...Jiri Welsch
SF: Paul Pierce...Walter McCarty...Jumaine Jones...Chris Mills
PF: Vin Baker...Mark Blount...Michael Stewart...Brandon Hunter
C: Raef LaFrentz...Chris Mihm...Kendrick Perkins


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wagner has not proven that he can play a full season. I don't see how you can clear a spot for him which is what this trade clearly seems to be doing.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey, at least these guys from Boston have been in the playoffs recently... they have some winning experience. Eric Williams is always better than you expect him to be.

But yeah, fire the GM.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If Silas gets through to Kedrick Brown, I think you Clevelanders will love this deal. If he gets the confidence to shoot, he'll be deadly. He's hitting shots, he's just passing up a lot of them. He's a brilliant defender and a highlight reel waiting to happen. Once he gets going, you'll forget Ricky Davis ever happened.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think you guys are too down on this trade. Ricky Davis was a cancer. There have been various bubblings in the media that Lebron's "slump" last week was due to Ricky Davis causing problems. If they would have just cut Ricky Davis it would have made this team better. The Cavs aren't going to win as long as there are egos on this team who think that it is their team and they deserve special treatment ahead of Lebron.

And I think if you notice, the games where Lebron has scored big, Davis has not. So they aren't really losing scoring. In fact, last game Miles scored big. And Miles certainly has no problems with Lebron.

I think this is clearly a move that maybe doesn't look like an even swap in terms of talent, but is clearly to the Cavs advantage in terms of what it will mean for them turning into winners. The problem with the cavs this year has been not knowing how to win and close out games down the stretch...Ricky has shown an inability to do much of anything beyond stupidity when the game is on the line--insert now three guys who have been in playoff wars and in the case of Eric Williams know how to hit Big shots down the stretch.

I am curious to see where we play Battie. But for now he does replace what we are missing with Diop out. But I think eventually this means that Z is going to be traded. And he will bring a lot more back than Ricky could(you don't think the rest of the league has read the book on this kid? Ainge is taking a huge risk in this deal. He's obviously panicking because of the Walker deal).

I think this deal, by itself, with no other moves. Will get the Cavs into the playoff picture this year.

And Lebron is going to be a whole lot better with Ricky gone. As will Silas. I'm almost positive that Silas is ecstatic about this deal.

The fact that Ricky Davis couldn't get along with Paul Silas, who is the best players coach in the league---should send off alarm bells.

Celtics fans should beware of damaged goods, is all I have to say.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No he wasnt Lebron is the cancer.:yes: :yes:


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> No he wasnt Lebron is the cancer.


you act just like ricky davis, foolish; anyone else have something to say here? Nevus?




> There have been various bubblings in the media that Lebron's "slump" last week was due to Ricky Davis causing problems


Silas himself commented I thought. Do you think LeBron suddenly made the leadership comment out of nowhere? It was because Silas told him to ignore Ricky because it wasnt his team anymore. I dont think James goes from saying it's Davis' team to his without something happening.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ricky isnt a cancer things can be turned around he has to be around the rigth people.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

I think Darius Miles needs to go next.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Ricky isnt a cancer things can be turned around he has to be around the rigth people.



are you ricky davis? have you read the sports news, especially in cleveland? did you see him go for a triple double by getting his own board? 

Can you please make your posts a bit easier to read?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Do u believe everything u read. Watch when he goes to Boston. One news person in Cleveland sayed that Ricky just wasnt playing up to potential this season with Lebron there. So he wasnt playing well with Lebron and now he will be able to play the way he can. Whats wrong with the thing off the board that was funny dont be an up tight ***. I am not Ricky for ur info.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

LeBron is a cancer? Goodbye, you are the weakest link. (Heh, maybe a bit outtdated but still good.) 

I can't wait to see how LeBron responds in the game tonight. You'd like to think he'd have a big game.

Ricky was not going to work on this team, and I don't think it will be easy for him to find a role on the Celtics team with Paul Pierce. I know people say it a lot, but it really is true that Ricky wants to be 'The Man,' the best player on his team, and he was confused and uncomfortable playing with LeBron who is just better.

The thing about Ricky is that when he has to defer to someone else, when he doesn't have a total green light, he doesn't really know what to do. He doesn't know how to play in moderation.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Do u believe everything u read. Watch when he goes to Boston. One news person in Cleveland sayed that Ricky just wasnt playing up to potential this season with Lebron there. So he wasnt playing well with Lebron and now he will be able to play the way he can. What wrong with the thing off the board that funny do be an up tight ***. I am not Ricky for ur info.



in english please


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

who the **** are u shut the **** up. Why dont u just respond with something that pertains to basketball? U just keep saying stupid **** like that u *****.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of posting things not pertaining to basketball....


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> who the **** are u shut the **** up. Why dont u just respond with something that pertains to basketball? U just keep saying stupid **** like that u *****.


Ricky is an obvious cancer. Everyone knows he is. Saying that you loved the triple double board try just tells everyone that you dont make any sense. How does that kind of act show Davis being a team player? You have no support for your claim, but I've articles with quotes from the team and events such as that. Saying LeBron is the cancer and Davis is not is perhaps the worst argument I've ever heard on this forum.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If u notice these :yes: :yes: thats means its a joke *****. What wrong with the off the board thing that was funny at least he had the nuts to do it.

no need for name calling, thanks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All this time I thought Paxson was with the Bulls organization.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> All this time I thought Paxson was with the Bulls organization.


Nope he has a brother. Who also played NBA basketball. and Also became a GM. It's crazy.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This is not that dumb of trade, it is getting rid of a ball hog and by doing so it will allow Juanny to take the starting SG spot when he comes back. Both of those players could not play together on this team so why not get rid of Davis? Battie is a much better defender than Mihm and Williams is a very solid veteran defender and they get a draft pick.

This trade is very good news for Dajuan:yes:


----------



## Makaveli0723 (Nov 30, 2003)

draft pick what round?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

2nd to celts thought it was to the Cavs


----------



## Makaveli0723 (Nov 30, 2003)

I thought the cavs gave them the 2nd rounder the celts gave the cavs the 2nd rounder?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Makaveli0723</b>!
> I thought the cavs gave them the 2nd rounder the celts gave the cavs the 2nd rounder?


I think this is right.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Thanks, guys*

I think Jim Paxson deserves Executive of the Year.  

Eric Williams is a very good player, but you guys have bolstered us for a possible playoff run. Ricky is going to GO OFF and Mihm will be a nice piece. For those who are curious, the Celtics' new rotation:

C Mark Blount/Chris Mihm (should split minutes)/Kendrick Perkins
PF Vin Baker/Walter McCarty/Jumaine Jones
SF Jiri Welsch/Pierce/McCarty/Jones
SG Paul Pierce/Ricky Davis
PG Mike James/Welsch/Marcus Banks

Davis will come off the bench at first, but damn if we aren't now one of the more explosive teams in the East. Defense is now the main concern, as Williams can really defend, and so can Kedrick. I don't think Davis has really tried to play defense to this point in his career. Jim O'Brien and Dick Harter will try to get him to learn.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Just don't expect smooth sailing with Ricky Davis... one reason that he was traded is because he doesn't know how to play with balance. If you don't let him do whatever he wants, he'll do very little or nothing at all.

It will take time for him to find a proper role on a team... maybe a long time. I wish him the best, though... he could be very good.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Pretty good trade for both teams. I can see why the Cavs wanted Ricky Davis out. I think he'll do good in Boston w/ Paul Pierce if he changes his mindset and not be such a ballhog. The Cavs should be better when Dajuan Wagner comes back healthy.. whenever that will be. I wonder what's gonna happen to Darius Miles though...


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wagner is said to be way ahead of schedule; he's practicing and should be back by the end of the month at least - according to my source.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Everyone keeps saying that Ricky was a selfish ball-hog. I disagree with that. From what I saw, Ricky just didn't have any basketball savvy. He did not know the basics of team defense or team offense. He can score with the best of them, but I hated to see him with the ball in his hands in clutch situations because he is a Turnover waiting to happen.

I like Williams. I hope that he can stay on this team beyond this year. I think Battie will add a player who can block shots, rebound, and knows how to play the weak side helping defense that we lacked.

This should actually help both teams..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Booz-n-Bron</b>!
> Everyone keeps saying that Ricky was a selfish ball-hog. I disagree with that. From what I saw, Ricky just didn't have any basketball savvy. He did not know the basics of team defense or team offense.


It's kind of a diffrent name for the same problem. And I think between him not getting it when he was at Charlotte with Silas the first time, and not getting it in the meantime, and then not getting it with Silas the second time...well you see why some may wonder if he is ever going to get that saavy.

I think more often than not he was hurting this team. And he didn't give the Cavs the veteran leadership they wanted. He looked less experienced out there than Lebron.

This is what makes me wonder about the Celts getting him. I think Paul Pierce must have talked him up pretty good to ainge. Because there is no way that O'Brien would have wanted to give up Eric Williams for Ricky Davis.

Just be glad we got more than Wesley Person and A draft pick like portland got for Bonzi Wells(who is actually a better basketball player than Davis. Just is a lot more of an *******).

Ricky would be an exciting player if and when he got it all together. He could be better than Paul Pierce if he ever figured it out.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i psoted a subject on this before about LeBron and Ricky Davis co-existing. THis is good for cavs, not sure why they also threw in a 2nd round pick, seemed unnecessary. Ricky took too many poor shots, its not that he takes too many shots, he takes too many bad shots. Interesting to see how he reacts when he isnt the best scorer on the team. I doubt he and paul will get along very well. talent wise of course celtics won, but getting ricky out was just as good as getting rid of weaver for the yanks


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Paul and Ricky*

You doubt Ricky and Paul will get along, huh. I guess you're right, seeing as how they work out together in the summer and play on the same team in the Nike Real Run in Carson, CA. They are both from LA and good friends. Sure, they'll hate each other.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> You doubt Ricky and Paul will get along, huh. I guess you're right, seeing as how they work out together in the summer and play on the same team in the Nike Real Run in Carson, CA. They are both from LA and good friends. Sure, they'll hate each other.


Your comprehension of the issues people are raising is truly astonishing.


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

I don' think you can say that this trade is bad for either team. They both got what they wanted out of the deal. Cleveland got rid of Ricky Davis and no matter what you say he wasn't helping the team. His numbers were down form last year and hasn't gotten along with Silas. Meanwhile Boston got a scorer that they needed. They most likely jumped on this deal because other then Pierce they havnt had much help (other then the last few games) and Pierce has been vocal about this. Ricky just might be the exact player that they need, a scorer who can slash and create somethign theyve been lacking since Walker left.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Cavs trade Ricky*



> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Ricky
> Mihm
> Stewart
> ...








I'm thought the Celtics got the draft pick??


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Ricky Davis as a defender*

I have always considered Ricky Davis as a poor defensive player.

Today I read an article on ESPN in which the author said he thought that Davis was the Cavs best lock down one on one defender...just getting him to WANT to play good defense was a problem.

What do Cav fans think about Davis in terms defensive ability?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Man oh man .. The Cav's are going to be very interesting to watch now that Kedrick is with James and Miles. He'll finally get his chance. I'll be watching the Cav's on a regular basis now  

LeBron, Kedrick Connection is going to blow minds.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ricky Davis as a defender*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> I have always considered Ricky Davis as a poor defensive player.
> 
> Today I read an article on ESPN in which the author said he thought that Davis was the Cavs best lock down one on one defender...just getting him to WANT to play good defense was a problem.
> ...


He is a pretty darn good defender when motivated. He will be very good one day but if he isn't getting any touches it just seems that he loses focus after a while.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade is a winner for Cleveland:

The bottom line is that the Cavs can pretty easily make up the scoring they will lose with Davis. LeBron, Boozer, Z, Wagner and Bremer can all fill the bucket. Miles might if he ever gets his head on straight. Kedrick Brown has the potential to be a scoring threat in the league too.

So they've got plenty of scorers. What they didn't have, and it was painfully obvious that they didn't have enough of it, was smart tough veteran defense. Tony Battie is instantly the team's best interior defender. Eric Williams is instantly the team's best wing defender. Brown appears to have more willingness, if not more tools as a defender than Davis.

That's a big upgrade in real terms, because those were roles that weren't really being filled right now. Couple those guys with Ollie and Newble and you've got a critical mass of guys who can defend well and keep things close enough so that scorers like LeBron can give you a chance to win.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Kedrick on defense*

Actually Kedrick Brown is an awesome defender.

He just lacks confidence and consistency on offense.

Silas may work wonders with Kedrick Brown.

I hope he does...Kedrick is a quiet and humble dude that is as athletically gifted as anyone in the NBA.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what makes me wonder about the Celts getting him. I think Paul Pierce must have talked him up pretty good to ainge. Because there is no way that O'Brien would have wanted to give up Eric Williams for Ricky Davis.


Ainge had been trying to trade Eric Williams all season. 

If Ricky learns that the Boston Celtics is Paul's team and defers to him 100% of the time especially in the forth quarter then he will fit in fine with the Celtics team.
If he doesn't the fans will boo him as fast as they can.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> If Ricky learns that the Boston Celtics is Paul's team and defers to him 100% of the time especially in the forth quarter then he will fit in fine with the Celtics team.
> If he doesn't the fans will boo him as fast as they can.


That is the hope of all Celtic fans.... it didn't happen in Clev, or NO, or Mia. Ricky might defer at first, but sooner or later, he's gonna get the ball and dribble, and dribble, and dribble... and Pierce is gonna get real hot. The fact is, Ricky likes to shoot and be in control on the floor. Period.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the hope of all Celtic fans.... it didn't happen in Clev, or NO, or Mia. Ricky might defer at first, but sooner or later, he's gonna get the ball and dribble, and dribble, and dribble... and Pierce is gonna get real hot. The fact is, Ricky likes to shoot and be in control on the floor. Period.


I don't think you know what a great leader Paul Pierce is. He was quoted today saying he could help Ricky change his ways :yes: 

Even if Ricky does change his game and all of a sudden does better then Pierce on any given night. The Pierce obsessed society will come out and call him names for that.
He won't be able to win. No matter what he does.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> GREAT TRADE FOR BOSTON!
> 
> Someone had to capitalize on the Cavs stockpile at SG/PG, and the Celtics really improved here. I didn't think that they needed to make anymore moves, but to add a scorer like Ricky and a guy who is finally coming through (Mihm) is really a great trade.
> 
> ...


It's funny reading all of the old threads. Just think Wagner-Lebron-Josh Smith-Boozer-Big Z


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Idiots, Paxson is probably the most useless GM in the business. He was holding back on a trade and then when he finally decides to do one this is it. He's awful, just horrible.


I clearly was not pulling any punches with that comment. In retrospect it was not as bad a deal as it appeared. We did afterall parlay Battie into Gooden and Varejao. I still think we could have traded Ricky for more however.


----------

